# frustrated, I hope this never happens or any of the members do this to each other



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

it just really shocks me. I know this person that's local, he is on the different forums. I had a jbj 12g nano tank, and stand.. I was ready to wheel and deal just to get some aquarium stuff out of my bedroom and back yard that is just there not getting used. I told people he is trust worthy, and I trust him, or should I say trusted him. he has bought from me and i have bought from him. any way here is the story, i will make it short. I told him I would take $40.00 for the 12g nano with a entertainment shelf to use as a stand.. he said he was short on cash so he traded me a 30g long sump/refuge that i could always sell but besides the point right now.. well on one of the local saltwater sites... I saw one of his ads.. it had the jbj 12g nano i just traded him for sale... grr from the photos I could tell he put a few pounds of rock, and some live sand out of his 60g and a few fish from it too in there, and now he turns around and is trying to make $400.00 of it.. it just really gets to me when members from other forums, get stuff for free then sell it for money to other members, or trade stuff then sell it, or buy something from members then turn around and double there money they bought it for, or sale stuff they says works and it sounds okay(but is missing parts, and they say all parts there)... etc you can tell where I'm going with this...

](*,):icon_hang:icon_hang


----------



## WRabbit (Dec 13, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> he traded me a 30g long sump/refuge that i could always sell


I see no problem with what he did. You made the trade. It was his at that point to do with whatever he wanted. You said you took the sump knowing you could sell it if needed. Is he not allowed to do the same with the tank/stand?

Look at it this way, at least you got rid of some of the excess equipment you're not using.



Jim


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

I agree with you fishyjoe24! One of the guys in my local aquarium took a cornsnake I had for his science class. I gave him the snake and even bought some newer things to look nicer in the class. He was layed off a year later and next thing I know I see a for sale thread on our aquarium forum! I'm like your going to sell something that was given to you for the class.  It's bad karma in my book! Was so pissed that he would even think about it let alone do it!!!


----------



## Ekrindul (Jul 3, 2010)

How is this a problem, Joey? Money was involved on both sides, right? That's business, and what is the goal of business? 

If you had given someone something and not asked for any money, and then they turned around and sold it, that would be something to be upset about.


----------



## Gumbie (Apr 18, 2011)

Joey......It can be discouraging to be disappointed by someone you considered a friend, especially if you had done him favors in the past. Hopefully this was just a misunderstanding about his intentions to flip the tank.

Your comment about members misrepresenting and selling items they know to be faulty is well taken. The buyer beware attitude shouldn’t apply to local forums which represent themselves as hobbyists helping other hobbyists. The standpoint “if you’re dumb enough to buy/sell it” may be okay on Craig’s List but has no place in our local hobbyist forums.

Business? Speaking for only myself...this my hobby, not a business.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yeah, we traded and he is free to do with it as he pleased as he did, and i can do as i pleased with the sump... I could use the money, the 40.00 dollars would of been like having, $4,000 dollars in my pocket..

I'm a good guy, that is always helping people out then i basicly get used.

I also forgot to say I delivered the tank to him, all the way to garland from plano
and didn't get any gas money.

this is also a guy that i helped out and went all the way to krum from plano to get a 110g glass saltwater set up for because his truck was in the shop, and then drove to garland and gave him half the stuff because it wouldn't all fit in the truck. (20-22 miles per a gallon) and then came then came back home, and then went back up there with my 67 year old dad to take the tank off a 42 inch tall stand because I couldn't find any help to help me go get the rest off the stuff, well the guy who had it just stood there cleaning out his house so he could finish his moving.( was moving to a different house)... (so plano to garland to get the money, to krum to garland, to plano to get my dad to krum to garland to plano... 

I'm not make of money... people always look at me like i have a lot of money, or can be the helper or deliver boy because "oh 4 cyl. that doesn't use much gas"......

it's the point that i consiter him a friend, and that i helped him out with money out of my pocket for gas, and now he is trying to make a 100% profit off it.

just frustrated, tired and stress... it just seems 98% of people around me are running on automatic, and not stoping to think, and don't know how to use logic and reasoning.. truman show any body?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Ekrindul said:


> How is this a problem, Joey? Money was involved on both sides, right? That's business, and what is the goal of business?
> 
> If you had given someone something and not asked for any money, and then they turned around and sold it, that would be something to be upset about.


no money was involed. I took a trade, i also delivered it to him, by driving out to garland and didn't get any gas money, and he said we would give me some money for gas....


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What goes around comes around. It's a rule of life. The good news is that lots of people help you out. You just need to forget it and go on. No sense dwelling on it.


----------



## Vildayyan2003 (Jul 16, 2011)

Tex Gal said:


> What goes around comes around. It's a rule of life.


Amen Drinda!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Tex Gal said:


> What goes around comes around. It's a rule of life. The good news is that lots of people help you out. You just need to forget it and go on. No sense dwelling on it.


Thanks, that is true.. it's nice to know there is good people in this club that will help me out, and understand my illnesses... :clap2: just kind of rapid cycling/mixed states and it's not fun.. :sad::ballchainout: ........ but any way :focus: it will pass plus doctor is at end of month....

I'm going to do something that will please me... go watch my fish...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I've learned to look at just my side of the deal. Am I happy with it? If the answer is "yes" all is well. Then the buyer can do anything they want to make a spectacle of themselves and it does not matter to me. Learned that from a few experiences.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

yep, I learned that too, plus he is trying to pread lies about me, but there is a song by cage the elephant it goes in one ear, and right out the other...


----------

